# Fuel tank help



## CptTheAlex (Jul 17, 2015)

Hey guys, 

Was curious if I could maybe get some insight. Just replaced the entire fuel system, tank, lines, pump, lines to carb. My tank is mounted, but the filler neck is really push up there, nearly impossible to get any nozzle from a gas can in there, the angle from neck with the bumper in the way, no dice. I replaced the carriage bolts with what was on the car in the first place, 3 inch bolts, which may be wrong. I've looked around and can't find the length of them, and wonder if this is my issue. Thanks for you help.


Edit: I'm a DA, it's a 66 tempest.


----------



## Wendt69 (Jan 6, 2016)

You have your straps backwards. I just removed my tank (69 gto) and the long bolts install above the diff. 
That may change the angle your tank is sitting at.


----------



## Wendt69 (Jan 6, 2016)

Or you have a different year? Almost looks like the neck is bent up?


----------



## CptTheAlex (Jul 17, 2015)

Wendt69 said:


> You have your straps backwards. I just removed my tank (69 gto) and the long bolts install above the diff.
> That may change the angle your tank is sitting at.


Sorry, totally didn't specify that it's a 66'. I'm pretty sure the straps are in there correctly, I've tried every method to keep the tank angle downward, aside from bending the neck.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Did you put the rubber pad between the gas tank and the trunk floor?....NPD or Ames has them.....the old ones do get compressed quite. Bit...

But those tank take some finesse to get them in right...

Take it out n start again....something is not fitting in the right notch and it looks like your tank might need to go back toward the rear a half inch or inch and lower....

Try again you will get it!


----------



## CptTheAlex (Jul 17, 2015)

Lemans guy said:


> Did you put the rubber pad between the gas tank and the trunk floor?....NPD or Ames has them.....the old ones do get compressed quite. Bit...
> 
> But those tank take some finesse to get them in right...
> 
> ...


No sir, didn't know there were rubber pads that go between. I'll screw with it some more.

I just assume there is really only one way it can go in, that's why I figure maybe my bolts aren't long enough.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Did you ever get this squared away? I put a new stainless tank in my '67 awhile back. Had to use the orig straps as the new stainless straps were too short from being bent wrong. My filler neck was a little closer to the bottom of the trunk but not enough to impede inserting a gas nozzle. I can take some measurements around the neck if you still need some guidance.
GTO Tank by pjw1967 | Photobucket
GTO Tank Vent by pjw1967 | Photobucket


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

cpt?..trying to remember back when I put in a new tank and straps last year,...I believe the straps were a real pain and I had to use longer carriage bolts. i did use a new rubber pad under the tank as the old one was gone and Ames, NPD has them. But I remmeber having to fight it to get it to seat right and get it snugged and make sure the neck is at the correct spot. Longer bolts can work, actually it is just that those straps are hard to bend to use up every micro inch of air and get them to lay flat. ....

Pulling for you....I know that you will get it, if you get a bite on a longer bolt you can pull it up tight...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Is it a new tank?? If so it might be possible to solder the neck in too deep?


----------



## CptTheAlex (Jul 17, 2015)

pjw1967 said:


> Did you ever get this squared away? I put a new stainless tank in my '67 awhile back. Had to use the orig straps as the new stainless straps were too short from being bent wrong. My filler neck was a little closer to the bottom of the trunk but not enough to impede inserting a gas nozzle. I can take some measurements around the neck if you still need some guidance.
> GTO Tank by pjw1967 | Photobucket
> GTO Tank Vent by pjw1967 | Photobucket


No sir, heading out of town this weekend, so ill get back on it next week. I'll update you as to what happens. I think my bolts are too short in the first place, plus i need to add the rubber straps. I am using the original mounting straps that came with the car, going to try and finesse it a little more.


----------



## CptTheAlex (Jul 17, 2015)

Lemans guy said:


> cpt?..trying to remember back when I put in a new tank and straps last year,...I believe the straps were a real pain and I had to use longer carriage bolts. i did use a new rubber pad under the tank as the old one was gone and Ames, NPD has them. But I remmeber having to fight it to get it to seat right and get it snugged and make sure the neck is at the correct spot. Longer bolts can work, actually it is just that those straps are hard to bend to use up every micro inch of air and get them to lay flat. ....
> 
> Pulling for you....I know that you will get it, if you get a bite on a longer bolt you can pull it up tight...


Yeah, going to go the longer bolt route, to start, and work with the gas tank a little more. I had a problem in the beginning where the tank fell out completely, come to find out there were no nuts at the top of the bolts to secure it to the bottom of the pan.


----------



## CptTheAlex (Jul 17, 2015)

Rukee said:


> Is it a new tank?? If so it might be possible to solder the neck in too deep?


Yes sit, brand new SS tank, got it from OPGI. I thought that too, but, going to save the filler neck bending as a last ditch effort.


----------



## CptTheAlex (Jul 17, 2015)

Update, found some marine auto weather stripping to use for anti squeak for the tank and straps. Here's to hoping it works?. Still trying trying to find a hardware store that has the proper carriage bolts. Decided since I'm in the process, gonna make the fuel level sender and Dakota digital display fuel gauge work, before I throw gas in the tank.


----------



## john23 (Mar 6, 2016)

i have no answers for you just a comment...hiding the gas fill behind the license plate may have had a cool factor in the 60's but with today's pumps rigged to click off if there is not enough downward angle on the fill spout, it makes it a huge pain to find gas stations that can accommodate you. i shop at the same stations i know with pumps that will work at a low angle, but i also carry a funnel with a long spout if i get caught without a user friendly gas station. also trying to top off the tank with the filler neck behind the license plate invariably results in the tank spitting back, gas soaking your bumper, license plate and sometimes your hand.


----------



## CptTheAlex (Jul 17, 2015)

john23 said:


> i have no answers for you just a comment...hiding the gas fill behind the license plate may have had a cool factor in the 60's but with today's pumps rigged to click off if there is not enough downward angle on the fill spout, it makes it a huge pain to find gas stations that can accommodate you. i shop at the same stations i know with pumps that will work at a low angle, but i also carry a funnel with a long spout if i get caught without a user friendly gas station. also trying to top off the tank with the filler neck behind the license plate invariably results in the tank spitting back, gas soaking your bumper, license plate and sometimes your hand.


Haha, yep. Already experienced that. About 7-8 months ago i took the car on its maiden voyage, before i found the trans was f'd in the a, i stopped and put about 10 gallons worth of gas in the car. What a PITA that was, i nearly had to sit on the ground Indian style, while i fueled up. Just to make it 100 feet and the fuel tank completely fell out from under the car. YAY! So, im trying to take all of the steps to make it, as right as it can be.


----------



## john23 (Mar 6, 2016)

CptTheAlex said:


> Haha, yep. Already experienced that. About 7-8 months ago i took the car on its maiden voyage, before i found the trans was f'd in the a, i stopped and put about 10 gallons worth of gas in the car. What a PITA that was, i nearly had to sit on the ground Indian style, while i fueled up. Just to make it 100 feet and the fuel tank completely fell out from under the car. YAY! So, im trying to take all of the steps to make it, as right as it can be.


no kidding!!?? fell out? yikes...i have several gas tank stories i could share but right now have to scoot...is your car restored? restified? my '65 tries to emulate a 60s era hot rod...so it has a period street look but with hidden mods. later...john


----------



## CptTheAlex (Jul 17, 2015)

john23 said:


> no kidding!!?? fell out? yikes...i have several gas tank stories i could share but right now have to scoot...is your car restored? restified? my '65 tries to emulate a 60s era hot rod...so it has a period street look but with hidden mods. later...john


I wish it was restored, it's a partial basket-case. Had a v6 originally. Has a 70 400 motor, from a B-body, now and a rebuilt TH350. The carriage bolts that were in there before, were never accompanied by the washer and nut that secures the bolt to the floor pan of the trunk, that's my guess anyways. Considering it went through a flood in TN, minor rust on the bottom of the door, and a tid bit right underneath the outside floor board, and surface rust in the area where the exhaust pipes tucks up in over the rear axle. Otherwise a very clean car.


----------

